# Form critique please



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

one thing i see is you grab your bow when you execute the shot.....


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you, I purposely curl my fingers to the left of the riser. I was unaware of reflexively grabbing it on the shot, this goes a long way to explaining the mystery shot that hits six inches to the right of my point of aim.


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

do you like your anchor point and draw length?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I immediately noticed how much you moved and adjusted your head and release hand to get to your anchor. May be a sign that your peep isn't exactly in the correct spot for you. Also, you are grabbing your bow and really punching your release. So much so that your release arm isn't moving an inch on release. That also tells me that you're probably relaxing your back muscles while at full draw (probably why the bow took off on you that one time). When you draw, you should get to anchor and then squeeze with your rhomboid muscles to keep the bow back.


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

it does seem like the peep is rather far from eye, and the hand could be turned out more to get the string closer to your face. You lost control when your hand was away from your cheek. It seems like the right knuckle is not behind the jaw as a typical anchor point.


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)

I does seem like the draw length is 0.5-1.0" short. Some of the head movement is lining up the sweet spot in the eyeglasses. Huntisker, you are right about grabbing, I am working on that. I'll change draw length this afternoon and post up another clip.


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)

Should I go for the half inch or full inch increase?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't think it looks short at all. Do you have a reason for thinking it's short? Are you feeling "crunched up"? I'd adjust the loop length a little longer before I'd mess with the bow DL. I actually think it looks pretty good where it is.


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think you could adjust the peep or the draw length, one thing that would help on the peep, is to draw it with your eyes closed, then open your eyes you should be looking through the peep without much head movement (having someone help near by like a pro shop person would help on this adjustment). As for the drawlength, try a half inch and see how it feels, then go from there. The standard answer you will get is how does it feel for you and whether you feel that the draw/anchor is natural, i.e. the bow is to conform to you and not the opposite. You can play with these adjustments for weeks, if you are serious about target shooting then you will, if you wanting a little deer meat, then maybe not as much. But either way trying to get the bow comfortable is key.


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)

five of six days later; I am not sure which one of my evil alter egos takes over and has me grabbing the bow on release even if I have my fingertips touching my palms, but I am sure his parents were never formally introduced, and probably didn't know each others surnames. 
I made the comment regarding changing draw length because the bow I had shot up until the day I took the video was of a longer draw length. Presently this bow is feeling comfortable so I think I will ride with what I have for a while. Peep height, if my damned glasses would stay in place all would be good, they want to slide down my nose, the perfect spot moves, perhaps duct taping them to my nose while I shoot---. My intent is to kill elk, and for this task I am more than adequate to about 40 yds. I do know what a bow is capable of regarding precision and if I'm not striving for that I feel I'm shortchanging my self.
Your observations and suggestions have measurably improved my shooting, It would be better if I wouldn't
have taken a break from archery for the years between twenty and sixty five.


----------



## Rampaige (Aug 14, 2012)

The mustache is flawless, I know that.


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

You seem to shift a lot of your weight to your front facing (left) hip whilst shooting, I've had a problem with that in the past and I'm still working on placing equal weight on both hips and feet. Your draw length is fine, but if you wanted to shoot 1/2" longer you could, it would move you into a more straight bow arm position. Your drawing arm is hunched, which leads me to believe that your loop length is a little on the short side. Aside from that and the previously mentioned bow hand issue on the shot, your form looks solid.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

Anticipating the release of the arrow will create problems ...all kinds of them. I recommend some blank bailing at close range . the leaning forward is not an issue I know many shooters with that more aggressive stance and its better by far then shooting off the back foot. Your follow through is weak this usually is because you need a little more consistent pressure in to the back wall and no thought of the timing of when the pin is is perfect on the center of the X. keep looking where the X is and pull slow and slight on that trigger and let it surprise you. Think pull with elbow and trigger finger in unison, accordingly . Draw looks a little short but better short then long any day. Every one is different and there is no cookie cutter way for every one. Keep shooting and have fun with it.


----------

